# How to Find Out NAV Value of an ETF on Google Finance?



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how to get the NAV value of an ETF fund? On a couple of websites I've seen that one can type .iv after the ticker name but that doesn't work for me, "where it can be located by typing ".iv" after the ticker of any ETF."

For instance, I've just tried with RioCan "REI.UN.iv" and nothing shows up. What am I doing wrong? 

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=REI.UN.iv


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

REI.UN isn't an ETF. I don't know the answer to your question but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Look at the company's financial statements, for REI.un


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I haven't seen this metric on Google Finance, but the website for the ETF should contain this information.
For instance, the iShares website has the NAV for their ETFs like XIC, XIU, etc.
It is updated nightly, I'd guess, so unless you are planning NAV arbitrage trading, it should be acceptable.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I always get this info from my broker. It's one of the things on their ETF summary page. Presumably you have a broker since you care about this - have you checked their system to see if they have this?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

NAV can be precisely calculated for ETFs because pricing information for its holdings is readily available. As HaroldCrump pointed out, you can find daily NAV estimates on the ETF vendor websites. If you want to find NAVs aggregated in one place, I would recommend Bloomberg, there may be others.

NAV for REITs such as RioCan are simply estimations. You won't find this information in RioCan's financial statements. You can find this in analyst reports but like earnings estimates, you'll find that there is a wide dispersion in the numbers. Example: A recent TD Securties report estimated the RioCan NAVPU at $23.10.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Spudd said:


> I always get this info from my broker. It's one of the things on their ETF summary page.


Who is your broker? Mine is TD Waterhouse and I do not think their NAV values are up-to-date. Example: the TD Waterhouse NAV for XRE of $16.49 is different from Bloomberg's NAV of $16.82 and iShares NAV of $16.82.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, go figure. I'm with Waterhouse too and I just assumed they were right.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm at the other extreme from any kind of NAV worrywort but i believe that in all measurements, a great deal depends on whether an evaluator is taking the bid or the ask or the close of each & every security in its pool.

in cases where a holder is long the security - for example a fund is typically long a pool of stocks - some evaluators will assess at the bid only, reasoning quite logically that this value is, in fact, all that the long holder really owns.

it's a fact that in thinly-traded stocks an offer can be fantasyland, whereas a bid means someone is putting up real money.

conversely this approach means that short positions will be evaluated at the offer.

persons noticing minor discrepancies among evaluators should also keep in mind that bids & asks are likely to be taken at the close of markets, a time of day when B/As are likely to be the most distorted.

i for one strongly approve of the bid/ask value approach. In the past i have found that mutual fund companies tend to select the highest value out of the bid, ask & last close trio. I have seen at least one mutual fund company disgracefully valuing illiquid bonds at par or face value when, in fact, there was not only no bid but not even any market for the bonds in question, so it would have been impossible to sell those bonds for more than about 40-60 on face value.


----------



## VJ99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Why do you need NAV anyway? If your ETF is liquid, then it will trade within a couple pennies of NAV. My Bloomberg terminal shows XIU's Price & NAV at 16.53 & 16.51. 

Occasionally, this spread widens (eg. May 2010 Flash Crash) but generally its pretty tight and certainly too tight for individual investors to arbitrage it. Or am I missing something?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's worth checking how far the bid/ask is from the NAV. ETFs are only as liquid as their underlying assets, and there are ETNs which can deviate significantly from NAV, which people confuse with ETFs.

If you were ambitious, you could calculate the NAV for many funds in real time. Many ETFs publish their exact basket of holding daily. All you need is real-time prices for the underlying assets and you could calculate the NAV in real time.

This really isn't worth it, unless you are running an HFT algorithm.


----------

